# how old is everyone



## 357magnum (Feb 22, 2007)

sorry for not searching if its been done a million times but...

how old is everyone?

im 13


----------



## oCyrus55 (Feb 22, 2007)

J'ai dix-huit ans


----------



## 357magnum (Feb 22, 2007)

er...huh?


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 22, 2007)

> J'ai dix-huit ans



She's(?) 18.

Wow, finally someone younger than me! That's always nice. I'm 14.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2007)

19


----------



## Claff (Feb 22, 2007)

You crazy kids make me feel old at 39


----------



## ace184 (Feb 22, 2007)

23, but with reconstructive surgery on both knees already........damn i feel old


----------



## Phazan (Feb 22, 2007)

16, Junior in high school.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 22, 2007)

Young whipper snappers!  52.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Feb 22, 2007)

19


----------



## loser101 (Feb 22, 2007)

20 here


----------



## Toast95135 (Feb 22, 2007)

18


----------



## PNA (Feb 22, 2007)

68 on Thursday next


----------



## Patrice (Feb 23, 2007)

Je suis ne an dix neuf cent cinqant quatre, donc cinqant deux.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 23, 2007)

my age has been discussed here recently ... once per month is enough 
OK, I'm not one of the youngsters anymore, I admit.


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 23, 2007)

*XXXIV*


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Feb 23, 2007)

Icon72 said:


> *XXXIV*



Super-Bowl?


----------



## CMan (Feb 23, 2007)

14, going on 15.


----------



## castrol (Feb 23, 2007)

Dang. Good thread. I can't believe how young some of you are.  36 here. Ouch.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 23, 2007)

1,130,111,248 seconds


----------



## JDS (Feb 23, 2007)

25 here...


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2007)

ace184 said:


> 23, but with reconstructive surgery on both knees already........damn i feel old



Hey! I'm 24 with reconstructive surgery on both knees already!  And arthritis!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 23, 2007)

Old enough to know better, but still to young to care.


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 23, 2007)

It's amazing how differently I pictured some of your ages 
And what have you two been doing (Corry and Ace) to have needed both knees reconstructed? (well all four knees.. it gets a bit confusing talking to two of you LOL) :hugs:

I'm 28


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> It's amazing how differently I pictured some of your ages
> And what have you two been doing (Corry and Ace) to have needed both knees reconstructed? (well all four knees.. it gets a bit confusing talking to two of you LOL) :hugs:
> 
> I'm 28



Genetics.  

I don't know if mine were technically considered 're-constructive' or not....but close enough.  Me knees started dislocating quite easily around 8th grade...everytime it happened it landed me in the emergency room, and a several week recovery.  And each time it happened it made it easier for it to happen again, because the tendons and stuff were getting so stretched and just messed up in general.  I had two surgeries on one (the first didn't work...did NOT stay with that doctor, as he just wanted to do the same thing again), and one on the other.  I still have screws in one knee.


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 23, 2007)

Corry said:


> Genetics.
> 
> I don't know if mine were technically considered 're-constructive' or not....but close enough.  Me knees started dislocating quite easily around 8th grade...everytime it happened it landed me in the emergency room, and a several week recovery.  And each time it happened it made it easier for it to happen again, because the tendons and stuff were getting so stretched and just messed up in general.  I had two surgeries on one (the first didn't work...did NOT stay with that doctor, as he just wanted to do the same thing again), and one on the other.  I still have screws in one knee.



Oh goodness that's horrible! :hug::


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 23, 2007)

1,453 years or I might have been born yesterday - it depends.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wait, wait, I'm a guy, not a girl, for whoever called me a girl. 

And for my age again, I am 157,788 hours old


----------



## GoM (Feb 23, 2007)

20

Years.

Not days, hours, minutes, centuries.

Mother-freakin years.


----------



## neea (Feb 23, 2007)

I love how no one really cares to give their age as a serious answer.
You guys embarassed?

I'm not.
22 in May.


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2007)

neea said:


> I love how no one really cares to give their age as a serious answer.
> You guys embarassed?
> 
> I'm not.
> 22 in May.



If we were embarrassed, we wouldn't answer.  

We've all just answered the question a scabillion times.  Makes it more interesting.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 24, 2007)

(357magnum x 4) + 5


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 24, 2007)

Corry said:


> If we were embarrassed, we wouldn't answer.
> 
> We've all just answered the question a scabillion times.  Makes it more interesting.


I've answered it so many times so many different ways that I've gone completely through all the different answers and have started over.

-refer to my first post in here-


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2007)

neea said:


> I love how no one really cares to give their age as a serious answer.
> You guys embarassed?



I'm so embarrassed I put it in my profile...


----------



## battlestation (Feb 24, 2007)

24 on march 8th


----------



## tempra (Feb 24, 2007)

I was 25 on the 42nd of January


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2007)

tempra said:


> I was 25 on the 42nd of January



Liar! I've met you and I know that you are not a day over 19 - and were kind enough to help me into my bath chair.


----------



## tempra (Feb 24, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Liar! I've met you and I know that you are not a day over 19 - and were kind enough to help me into my bath chair.




I didnt mind that, but can you check your bag for leaks next time?


----------



## ace184 (Feb 25, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> It's amazing how differently I pictured some of your ages
> And what have you two been doing (Corry and Ace) to have needed both knees reconstructed? (well all four knees.. it gets a bit confusing talking to two of you LOL) :hugs:
> 
> I'm 28


 


the left one was from an accident......see pic.......and the right one from 15yrs of baseball...hikin every weekend..and 5 years of goin up and down stairs carryin 100lbs on a daily basis


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 25, 2007)

tempra said:


> I didnt mind that, but can you check your bag for leaks next time?



I just wanted you to have a little memento of our meeting. It was only fair as I got your wallet.


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 25, 2007)

23 going on 24 in June.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 25, 2007)

If you knew how old I was, you would expect me to be mature, and that would be boring for me.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 25, 2007)

14


----------



## doenoe (Feb 25, 2007)

27


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 25, 2007)

18


----------



## Olympus8MP (Feb 25, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> 1,130,111,248 seconds



according to google, that is 35.8118294 years. :lmao: Thats very precise! 

will be 20 in a week or 2


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 25, 2007)

17.. a few months away from 18 *happy dance*


----------



## PNA (Feb 25, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> It's amazing how differently I pictured some of your ages


 
It's a way young crowd here.....and that's great!!!


----------



## malkav41 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm 41, look 26, and act 13.


----------



## thebeginning (Feb 26, 2007)

18, 19 in a month or two


----------



## darich (Feb 26, 2007)

mentally - probably around 16
physically - 34
emotionally - who knows.
spritually - getting too deep!!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 26, 2007)

cincuenta y tres


----------



## MPowerM3 (Feb 26, 2007)

thebeginning said:


> 18, 19 in a month or two


 
You dont know when you were born??  (In reference to a month or two comment)

Im 22 going on 23 in March!!


----------



## jtpaintball70 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm 19. Second semester freshman at NMT


----------



## neogfx (Feb 26, 2007)

26 and in my first yr at uni
I love being an older fresher! lol


----------



## Lars Leber (Feb 26, 2007)

I am 29 years old.


----------



## snaremop (Feb 28, 2007)

13


----------



## V.Alonso (Feb 28, 2007)

16 

my b-day is in exactly 6 months... to the day!


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 28, 2007)

elisantics said:


> gees I feel old.  I didn't come here to feel old!  Some o' you kids are the same age as my nephew.
> 
> I'm 28.



Uh... does that mean I gotta feel old too? :greenpbl:


----------



## EBphotography (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm 15, 16 in June.


----------



## airgunr (Feb 28, 2007)

52


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 28, 2007)

elisantics said:


> Nope.  You're not old.  I just have a skewed perspective because of the age difference between my siblings and me.
> 
> Besides, they say you're only as old as you feel.  Some days I feel 90.
> 
> And other days I have a hard time remembering that college freshmen are no longer my contemporaries.  They now giggle at the slang terms I use.



Ya know, I feel the opposite and I think it has a bit to do with the age difference I have with my sibs... Maybe that's why I still feel like I'm 12


----------



## pwnstar max (Feb 28, 2007)

sssssssssixtEEn. 

young and happy


----------



## avcabob (Feb 28, 2007)

It's always the youngin's who start the how old threads, and they always make me feel old at now 22 since last week.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 1, 2007)

34, if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 1, 2007)

avcabob said:


> It's always the youngin's who start the how old threads, and they always make me feel old at now 22 since last week.



I've got news for you bud.  You are one of the youngins 

I'll be 31 in June.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 1, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> I'll be 31 in June.


 
call it 29c

that is how I do it for years


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 1, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> call it 29c
> 
> that is how I do it for years



Haha :thumbup:


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Mar 1, 2007)

I was 4 months old when Neil Armstrong set foot on the moon.


----------



## madsox (Mar 1, 2007)

Jim Gratiot said:


> I was 4 months old when Neil Armstrong set foot on the moon.



Hey, I like that! I was between Kindergarten and 1st grade watching Neil Armstrong walk on the moon. So I'm not quite the oldest geezer around here, but seeing the answers in this thread makes me keenly aware of my mortality (as if my own kids didn't do that enough! :er: )

afm


----------



## xxjinxyjinxxx (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll be 14 on March 11


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 6, 2007)

Holy cow! I was expecting to see more 20's and 30's, not so many teenagers. Not that there is anything wrong with that. It's great!!

I'm 29 and I plan on staying 29 for the next 5 years (I will be 30 later this year)


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 6, 2007)

17 here, and yes, I though tI was talking to older people, not people my own age....... now I don't have an excuse for seeming stupid.


----------



## nabero (Mar 6, 2007)

20...and I'm pretty much ok with that


----------



## avcabob (Mar 6, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> I've got news for you bud.  You are one of the youngins
> 
> I'll be 31 in June.



I didn't mean I AM old, just all the young people make me FEEL on the older side, as I would have guessed that most people here would be in their 20's and up.


----------



## Efergoh (Mar 8, 2007)

oCyrus55 said:


> Wait, wait, I'm a guy, not a girl, for whoever called me a girl.



I think this might have something to do with that...








I'm 231 years old. I'll be 232 years old on November 10th.


----------



## xxjinxyjinxxx (Mar 11, 2007)

lol. 

I'm 14 now! YAY! lol


----------



## ashfordphoto (Mar 11, 2007)

24


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 11, 2007)

Efergoh said:


> I think this might have something to do with that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:shock: All this time I thought oCyrus was a terrifyingly beautiful woman.  

Well, I'm no longer intimidated.


----------



## HASHASHIN (Mar 12, 2007)

23, fat and happy


----------



## PetersCreek (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm 21...

...with 25 years of experience.


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 12, 2007)

19


----------



## GreenNV (Mar 12, 2007)

37


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Mar 12, 2007)

35 and regressing


----------



## pickypics (Mar 12, 2007)

35


----------



## hape (Mar 14, 2007)

born 1947 .. still  going strong


----------



## Rmclain3 (Mar 22, 2007)

Age is an illusion, old age doubly so.  I'm almost 45..............


----------



## NYBrit (Mar 22, 2007)

Well I'm glad there are a few old timers on here.  I felt wuite young still until I saw the ages of so many of you.
I am 38 but 39 next month!


----------



## zioneffect564 (Mar 22, 2007)

17 going on 18 in june


----------



## drgibson (Mar 22, 2007)

Old enough to know when to not to answer this question.


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mentally 35, emotionally 10, officially 24

IM 25 in OCT!!! Lord I dread the day...


----------



## Jzero (Mar 22, 2007)

Oldfireguy said:


> Young whipper snappers! 52.


 
You too??

J


----------



## newrmdmike (Mar 23, 2007)

19 . . .  but there will never be enough years left for photography


----------



## Sgt_Major (Mar 23, 2007)

Im 25. Its a nice age to be.


----------



## Jzero (Mar 23, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> 19 . . . but there will never be enough years left for photography


 

Yes there will Mike... I'm 52 and I only just got started with photography a few months ago... There's plenty of time.

J


----------



## Ockie (Mar 23, 2007)

if 2007 - 1987 is still 19 then I guess I'm 19 till november :lmao:


----------



## Jzero (Mar 23, 2007)

Suprisingly, the average age-range of posters on TPF seems to be about 17 to 20. I haven't actually calculated so this is merely a rough estimate. It seems that if I, and one or two other elderly gents were not on this site, the average age would be about 3.

 
J


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 23, 2007)

Never to worry, J, also I am holding a candle for "the older folk".


----------



## Jzero (Mar 23, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Never to worry, J, also I am holding a candle for "the older folk".


 
Thanks LaFoto. I am not really worried, just bewildered!!! How do these youngsters manage to take such good photographs???

 J


----------



## jwkwd (Mar 23, 2007)

49 in July. Holy crap, I can't believe I am one of the oldest ones here, I guess it is to late to switch to digital


----------



## oldnavy170 (Mar 23, 2007)

69-39=?


----------



## CDG (Mar 24, 2007)

jwkwd said:


> 49 in July. Holy crap, I can't believe I am one of the oldest ones here, I guess it is to late to switch to digital




I'm 19 and have no plans to switch away from film.  Admitedly I don't devote as much time and effort to photography as some here though.


----------

